# Handyprogramm für U-Bahn-Fahrplan für Siemens SK65



## Mattes_01 (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Und zwar habe ich ein Java-fähiges Handy, ein Siemens SK65.

Da ich das leid bin, mir immer die Fahrpläne auszudrucken, dachte cih mir, ich schreibe mir ein Javaprogramm und speichere da die wichtigsten Haltestellen bzw Linien ein (das wären so 7 Haltestellen mit jeweils 1-2 Linien)


Hat wer eine Idee, wie man das machen könnte?
Also ich habe die Fahrpläne in pdf vorliegen, werde die wohl abtippen müssen, bzw mit copy/paste irgendwie übertragen.

Aber das ist nicht das Problem, vielmehr ist das Problem, dass ich mich mit Java nicht so gut auskenne, dass ich eine graphische Oberfläche proggen kann, bzw ich weiss garnit wie sowas geht ^^

Habe in der Uni nur eine 2-semestrige Einführungsveranstaltung gehört...


Kann mir da jemand helfen, villeicht gibt es ja auch sowas wie ein Template, das man leicht den eigenen Anforderungen anpassen kann?!?

Ausserdem wollte ich fragen, wie man das am besten mit den haltestellen und plänen macht, also speichert man die in eine seperate Datei (da weiss ich auch nicht wirklich wie das geht, also auch beim handy, weil man, soweit ihc mich erinnere, immer nur ein bzw 2 Dateien hatte....) oder hängt man das einfach dem code an???

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand antworten würde 

Liebe Grüße Mattes


----------



## Mattes_01 (8. Mai 2007)

Hat denn keiner Eine Idee, oder möchte mir helfen ^^

Gruß


----------



## NTB (10. Mai 2007)

Tja also an der GUI müsstest Du gar nicht so viel programmieren - da kann man bei Midlets gar nicht sooo viel machen.

Wenn das nur eine Anwendung ausschliesslich für Dich selbst ist, könntest Du die Sachen ja einfach hart verdrahten, sprich fest in den Programmcode integrieren. So oft wechseln Fahrpläne ja auch nicht.

Auswahlbildschirm mit Haltestellen, danach Linien und dann die Zeiten.

/Edit:
Bau eine kleine Helloworld Anwendung. Nimm als ersten Bildschirm eine Liste usw...

Eventuell gibts ja so einen Fahrplan schon von dem Verkehrsunternehmen zum herunterladen?


----------

